
Nyan cat in the terminal - tuananh
http://miku.acm.uiuc.edu/
======
robinhouston
You can run this by telnetting to miku.acm.uiuc.edu.

    
    
      telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Ctrl+] = escape.

------
CWIZO
Website does not open for me. I found this on github:
<https://github.com/klange/nyancat>

But I'm not 100% it's the same thing (github username and this URL seem to
match).

~~~
Deestan
It is identical to the URL given on the submitted page before it crumbled from
the load.

------
runjake
For anyone else who's unaware of what a "nyan cat" is:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyan_Cat>

------
m0shen
This looks like a good place for my animated terminal nyancat:
<https://github.com/moshen/Image-Term256Color>

Version that doesn't require any cpan modules:
<https://gist.github.com/1417991>

------
lloeki
Interestingly enough, it stills looks nice with the Solarized color scheme (on
iTerm 2)

~~~
zmanji
I have the solarized color scheme on iTerm 2 and I think it looks terrible. It
doesn't look as bright and colorful as the screenshots in the github repo or
the actual nyan cat.

~~~
wladimir
That's terrible! :-) He could make a high-fidelity version that uses xterm256
colors 32..255, at least those are independent of the color scheme. There are
some negligible differences between different terminal emulators, but close
enough...

~~~
m0shen
My 256 color version: <https://gist.github.com/1417991>

------
MaxGfeller
This is awesome. Do you have the source code public anywhere?

~~~
Deestan
The first sentence on the page, right at the top there, gives a GitHub link.

------
travisneotyler
Nyan cat Rspec formatter makes your command line builds more exciting. Watch
here: <http://vimeo.com/32424001>

------
baby
arggg... they removed telnet in windows 7.

~~~
dangrossman
No they didn't. Go to the "Turn Windows features on or off" control panel and
check off "Telnet Client".

------
DiabloD3
Huh, so why did HN let you submit this with the same url?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297606> <\-- mine, 11 hours ago

~~~
Confusion
Your url: <http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/~lange7/nyancat.html>

This url: <http://miku.acm.uiuc.edu/>

